# Cabinet Door Question



## mdennisusa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm building some kitchen cabinets for the first time. I like the look of craftsman style cabinets that use a flat panel within the rails and styles. The router bit set I have cuts a 1/4" groove in the rails and styles. The Oak panels I can buy at Lowes are I believe 7/32" and leave a slight gap within the groove and the panels tend to rattle a bit.

My question is…what do you cabinet builders do about this? I want a tight fit, no gap showing in the front of the cabinet door. I could shim the panels from behind but that looks cheesy. And I hate the rattle from the loose fit. Should I glue the panels in? Does anyone make a true 1/4 Oak plywood? What do you guys do?


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I purchased a shaker style router bit set from Sommerfeld tools. The set cuts a 7/32 groove in the rail and style. Checkout my review for some pictures. The set works great.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I cut the grooves on the table saw in two passes, that way I can dial in the exact thickness of the plywood panel.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

On the shaper… i substitute a 5 mm cutter for the 1/4.

Works well on most import plus.


----------



## mdennisusa1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey thanks for the quick reply guys. I don't have a shaper but the other two options are very doable. Thanks.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a frued shaker bit set which has an adjustable slot cutter so you can set it for whatever panel you have. I have also glued the panels and put shims in the back to squeeze the panels to the front of the slot while the glue dries, this way you only see the gap on the back of the doors and no rattle. Maybe not the best option if you're trying to go super high end, but no one will ever notice a 1/32" gap on the back of the door panel.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I have the Freud two piece tongue and groove bit with adjustable shims, BUT it won't go to 7/32".

CMT makes an undersized router bit, but you still have the tongue problem.

I ended up just finding a source of true 1/4" veneered MDF. You won't likely find this
at any of the big box retailers. Find a local hardwood plywood source and explain your
problem. They'll be able to to tell you whether or not their stock is undersized.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

As usual, Bondo +++++.

Forget the router bit, read my signature!!


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Panel rattle can be eliminated by rubber "space balls" from Rockler (http://www.rockler.com/space-balls-raised-panel-door-spacers). You can also use soda straws cut into various lengths and put them in the rail and style grooves. These solutions will eliminate your rattle. A 1/32" gap between the panels and the slots will not be noticeable.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Never overlook silicon caulk!


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

Building a cabinet set currently and have some matching rail and stile sets from infinity tools. They have replaceable cutters for less than 1/4" plywood that work very well.


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

Space Balls!! soft & suishy to fill the extra space!
Google 'em


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

As suggested above, I've used them on every door project I've done, they will solve your problem, "space balls"

That or what Burlybob suggested, I never thought about running a line of caulk inside of the dado's then allowing it to dry before putting the panels in.

http://www.amazon.com/Space-Balls-Bag-of-100/dp/B001BLZ688/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1432551085&sr=8-8&keywords=space+balls


----------

